

The last three Disallow's... - SamWhited
http://www.last.fm/robots.txt

======
spinningarrow
For those who don't know:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Three_Laws_of_Robotics)

